# PowerStrip "stript" nicht mehr



## JohnDoe (15. Dezember 2002)

Hallo, bis jetzt hatte ich PowerStrip immer verwendet, um die Helligkeit in meiner GraKa einzustellen, da mein Monitor zu dunkel ist...

Jetzt habe ich den Rechner an einem anderen Mon. gehabt, und nun (am alten) klappt es nicht mehr...

Ich hab PowerStrip schon neu installiert, aber ohne Erfolg. Kennt da jemand eine Lösung?


----------



## Jan Seifert (15. Dezember 2002)

vielleicht erlaubt der alte monitor das umstellen nicht.
wie ist es denn mit dem monitor den du vorher genutzt hast,
geht es bei dem noch?


----------



## JohnDoe (15. Dezember 2002)

Danke für den Thread, aber ich glaub, du hast leider was falsch verstanden...

Ich habe den Rechner mit meinem Monitor (der zu dunkel ist), immer noch in Betrieb.
Ich hatte nur den Rechner über das Wochenende an einem anderen Monitor. Jetzt ist alles wie früher, nur Powerstrip hellt das Bild jetzt nicht mehr auf.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. Dezember 2002)

Hast Du mal geguckt ob Woinddof bei Wechsel zum "anderen" Monitor einen neuen Monitortreiber instaliert hat? (und somit den "alten" überschrieben hat)


----------



## JohnDoe (15. Dezember 2002)

Hab ich schon geguckt...
Tatsächlich sind dort unter Monitor sogar 4 Einträge. Ich hab alle entfernt, aber nach einem Neustart sind alle wieder da.
Mmmh.
Der ändert die Helligkeit unter Powerstrip überhaupt nicht. Da kann ich hell und dunkel stellen, so viel ich will.


----------

